# First miter saw I used was cordless - what about you?



## 91782 (Sep 6, 2012)

Well, similar...


----------



## 91782 (Sep 6, 2012)

This is the first power miter and the model I first used.


----------



## 91782 (Sep 6, 2012)

Makita LS1000. This model is the first one I bought. I was big kahuna.

Weighed a sh!t ton less than the Rockwell.

And I grew to hate it - and it me.


----------



## Warren (Feb 19, 2005)

I started with that Delta, and then several years later the boss bought that Makita. Both very dependable and plenty accurate for the work we were doing.


----------



## 91782 (Sep 6, 2012)

Warren said:


> I started with that Delta, and then several years later the boss bought that Makita. Both very dependable and plenty accurate for the work we were doing.


yup. Each had their quirks.

One thing sure, I never missed that manual miter saw.


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

I had a Stanley manual saw similar to the one in your post.

Next were the first generation makita chop saws
..dont forget the little wood miter box with the straight cut and a left and right miter....


----------



## Big Johnson (Jun 2, 2017)

One like this.


----------



## donerightwyo (Oct 10, 2011)

SmallTownGuy said:


> This is the first power miter and the model I first used.


This is what my dad had when I was a kid. We still got it to, it might even work:clap:

I should dig it out and put it in the office, lots of memories with that saw. I thought my dad was the greatest builder ever, he’s still pretty good:thumbsup:


----------



## Randy Bush (Mar 7, 2011)

I cam still remember building a miter box in wood shop.


----------



## overanalyze (Dec 28, 2010)

My dad had a really nice manual miter saw box like the first pic. He had a blade he only used for that. It has ball bearing guides for the blade to run on. Pretty sure it is still up in his shop. I have thought about seeing how useful it would be for running shoe or small molding...prob would go back to power pretty quick...lol.


----------



## Windycity (Oct 3, 2015)

SmallTownGuy said:


> One thing sure, I never missed that manual miter saw.



Even though it had the convenience of being cordless? 

Everything is cordless nowdays.....lol



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

I still have the miter saw hanging in the barn. The wood box that goes with them was something of a consumable.

I'm pretty sure the one like STG's first one is in the cellar. Much more convenient to dial in an angle rather than build a box, then mark and cut the angle.

Some of the old Victorian exterior decorative trim still needs an old fashioned miter box setup and a hunk if tree to start with.

Probably Darcy has something that would handle it....


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

overanalyze said:


> My dad had a really nice manual miter saw box like the first pic. He had a blade he only used for that. It has ball bearing guides for the blade to run on. Pretty sure it is still up in his shop. I have thought about seeing how useful it would be for running shoe or small molding...prob would go back to power pretty quick...lol.


Doing base, it depends on how many miters vs how many coped. Doing a single room can be very fast if it's mostly coped.


----------



## Anderson (Sep 7, 2009)

You guys must be like a million years old. 
I mean that in the nicest way.
The experience you have is something this forum is lucky to have.


----------



## VinylHanger (Jul 14, 2011)

There was a time when the old guys would tell me they have forgotten more than I would ever know.

It's true, I have forgotten more than I will ever know.

That being said, the manual boxes were long gone when I started out. We did have the long handled Makitas and some of the Deltas and Porter Cables hanging around.

If my then new self could see the sliding, compound, dust collecting, 12 inch works of art we have now, let alone various cordless versions, I would have thought it was a dream.

I go to work now and rarely even carry an extension cord. And some days I'll just grab an extra battery just in case and leave the charger at home because they are so reliable and the run time is massive.

Drilled 13 holes in super hard porcelain yesterday on half a 9 ah battery. 

Young guys don't even know how good they have it.

Oh, and yep, those other guys are at least a million years old.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## rrk (Apr 22, 2012)

I have used the manual ones then the company bought a Rockwell that looked like the 1st one pictured and weighed a ton. The manual ones would jam up if the rollers were too tight


----------



## Seven-Delta-FortyOne (Mar 5, 2011)

Remember when they called it a "Power Miter Box"?


----------



## overanalyze (Dec 28, 2010)

Stopped over at Mom's to check on her and sand a patch I did in their guest bedroom. Ran up to Dad's shop...yep still has it. Took me awhile to find the saw.


----------



## woodspike (Dec 2, 2018)

dad had the latest craftsman , with a back saw almost 3 feet long 

and we actually had to nail the pieces with these things call hammer , and finish nails.
and use a nail-set!
what a pain in the closet!!


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

I had an old Craftsman my dad gave me. Damn thing was heavy!


Mike.
_______________


----------



## skill77 (Apr 27, 2017)

First I ever used was a delta sawbuck. Still use it every once in a while since it has such a deep cut for wide boards. Surprisingly they are in demand around here by siding guys to cut soffit to length.


----------

